
‘My boss lets me set my own salary’ - bauc
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-49677147
======
onion2k
One of the companies in the article, GrantTree, is run by swombat
([https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=swombat](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=swombat)).
It's an interesting perk. I can see it being _amazing_ for staff retention,
but only if your staff are the sort of people who really want to work at the
company. It definitely wouldn't work for a lot of companies.

~~~
alvalentini
You are absolutely right. I work at GrantTtree and hiring for purpose is
definitely a fundamental part of the equation. That and trusting your
colleagues and keeping an honest feedback-friendly environment. It's certainly
not as simple as one might think.

------
meerita
I wonder how the effect would be. It reminds me the "unlimited vacation"
policy of some startups in USA that failed badly

~~~
alvalentini
That's a very interesting question. I feel like there will always be people
who feel peer pressure more than others, but it'a not just that. The puritan
work ethics also have a strong impact on some people to a subconscious level.
All I can say is thay the more people do it, the less problematic it becomes.
But it does require a good level of self-awareness.

